# Has an Englishman   improved Dutch's beans ?



## tommythis (Jul 11, 2010)

Afternoon chaps

Made some of Dutch's beans , but added sliced  the rib curtain at the end of Ted stage 1  ie after 3 hours ( we call the 321 method the Ted Rogers method in the UK)

At the end of Ted stage 2 ie after 2 hours in foil i added the meat juices

Also instead of adding water initially i added beer.

Probably done something that is common place in the land of the free but it seemed pretty radical to me !

Regards


----------



## eman (Jul 11, 2010)

LoL,

 I have no idea about the beer but i save all the trimmings from my ribs for dutchs beans.

 or jambalaya or pork pies or stew  .

 Beer makes everything look and taste better so your on the right track.


----------

